# Come starne fuori



## Mariben (7 Novembre 2017)

Mariben ha detto:


> Fiammetta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > male che si accolli un mutuo ( per meta') su un abitazione che a lui non e' intestata.
> ...


PS non sono sposati quindi l unica carta che lei può giocare ( ma anche no seno diventa una belva e io con lui) è quella della figlia


----------

